# O/U Questions



## speyguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey All,

I'm a newbie and this is my first post. I've owned a couple of pumps but have been shopping and researching hard for an O/U. Primary use will be upland. A friend of mine bought a DeHaan Huglu and I was considering one. I like his. Over this weekend I was able to look at a some CZ/Huglus in my local area. In all honesty I only saw a few slight differences between the CZ and the Spartans which I also considered. I was considering the Spartan for the obvious budget/value reasons but that one hard life lesson that I've learned over and over about getting what you pay for has stopped me and made me take more time to ponder. Two other guns that I looked at over the weekend were a used Benelli Onyx 20 gauge ($1250) and a used SKB 585 12 gauge ($950). Both used guns are in excellent condition.

I liked the Onyx the best. Man it was sweet and well below 7lbs. I also really like the SKB but was not able to find out alot about them other than they are made in Japan. I'm trying to find the best deal on an entry level O/U below $1000 and so far have liked the SKB the best for this criteria.

The SKB has inertia triggers. My question is.....what are the pros and cons in an O/U regarding inertia triggers versus mechanical triggers? Any thoughts/insights on the SKB?

Thanks!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The Mossberg 'Silver Reserve" and the Stoeger "Condor" would be my picks for an entry level O/U

http://www.stoegerindustries.com/

http://www.mossbergintl.com/pages/silverreserve.htm

Bob


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

spyguy said:


> The SKB has inertia triggers. My question is.....what are the pros and cons in an O/U regarding inertia triggers versus mechanical triggers? Any thoughts/insights on the SKB?
> 
> Thanks!!


Inertia triggers as you well know rely on the firing of the first barrel to set the trigger for the second barrel. From a standpoint of reliability they are both sound in most cases, with the mechanical be the most reliable. 10 years ago the Browning Citoris that I owned occasionally would not set after firing the first shot. This was a problem with some of the Citoris back then. If you did not deliberately let off the trigger completely you would occasionally not get the second trigger to set. I can remember that the bulk of those issues came when I was wearing gloves. I believe Browning has fixed that problem though, as I don't hear anyone complaining of this now days. Don't know a lot about SKB, but they have been around for some time. Most of your high end competition O/U's (Kreighoff, Perazzi, etc..) use mechanical triggers for reliability purposes. The pro's do not need a balky trigger to cost them a target when a championship is on the line.

With mechanical you know every time you pull the trigger it's going to go bang ! That being said though, I would not have a problem buying either type these days.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

My brother just bought a Sparten 20ga. The action was tight and he shot it well. Seemed to be a good value.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I've had several O/Us and the the SKB would be first on my list with the Beretta second. Only cheap O/U I would consider would be the sSpartan/Baikal. They are like swinging a 2x4 but they are reliable. I've heard too much bad stuff about the Turkish/Huglus that I wouldn't touch them. Too many quality control issues. You may get a good one or you may send it back numerous times. Inertial triggers are just fine.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I had a Mossy Silver Reserve which I liked a lot, until I shot the higher end stuff. I traded up to a Ruger Red Label and love it.

My advice is to skip over the low end O/U's like the MSR, Spartans, Huglos, etc. Instead, spend the money on a Ruger Red Label, good used Beretta, Browning, etc...


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I am looking into an o/u for trap and doubles... im shooting an 870 wingmaster for both doing really good with this pump 49-50, but I have to stay on the ball... and I would like an o/u but I can't really afford to spend 1300 on a rugger red label though they are a great gun and I would die to have one same with the citories, but I can't afford one right now... so I need something on the lower end...I know I can get some good deals on red labels used same with citories... but I am trying to stay open minded and trying to look at all my options... I tried a remington spr310 and I liked it... but I can't find much info on it online... has anyone shot one of these? I would really llike a 3200 remington but can't find one. What would you suggest for a good low end trap doubles gun. I have heard a lot of good things about the bt99 and I liked the way it felt ans its swing when I shot it but it only has one barrel. So if you all know of any low end o/u that can carry their own let me know.


----------



## speyguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies!!!!


----------



## speyguy (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a few more questions. What is, or what is meant by a "Schnabel" forearm?

Also, since I really liked the Beretta 686 the best I have seen some used "Essential" model 686's for under $1000. Is it just a less pretty version of the Onyx and Silver Pigeon, or are there more substancial differences?

Thanks!!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't know for sure, but my guess would be the essential would have lower grade wood and more stamped vs machined parts?? But that's just my guess.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Remember "Quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten".


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> What is, or what is meant by a "Schnabel" forearm?


It's a slim forearm that kind of flares out at the end. Like a bulb or mushroom type tip but not as pronounced. Don't know any other way to explain it. Found a picture of one........


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It seems that Baikal is the manufacturer of about 75% of the low end guns regardless of the name on them. I think they make both the mosberg and spartan guns along with a few others. They look pretty much identical when side by side on the rack.

If I recal a new spartan is somewhere in the $700 -$800 range, a couple hundred under a good used Red Label. for the extra money I'd get a used Red Label.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I really enjoy the look and feel of SKB's. They are a true quality shotgun from the Japanese makers. My son shoots an O/U trap model, and the only complaint he has ever had is the fact that the bottom firing pin broke a week before he attended The Grand. The repair was simple, but finding someone in our area to fix it in the alloted time was a challenge to say the least. I am planning to purchase a quality 28 gauge, either SxS or O/U in the future and SKB is high on the list of possibles. Good shooting, Burl


----------

